# Ride Share apps



## MARC Rider (Jul 7, 2022)

I'm in Baltimore, my Acela came in, and I needed a ride home. I guess I could have just gone to the taxi line, but I kind of like not having to tell the driver where I'm going and fiddle around with payment at the end of the trip. So I fire up the Uber app, which I hadn't used in a while. What do you know, they've upgraded their app, and before I can do anything else, I'm supposed to go to the Google Play Store and download and install the upgrade. Uh, guys, I just want to get a ride and go home, not fiddle with upgrading an app on my smartphone while I'm juggling luggage and a box of cookies from the Modern Pastry Shop while in a crowded train station. Fortunately, I also have Lyft installed on my phone, so I was able to get my ride from them. Well, Uber, you just lost some business because you insisted that I upgrade my app. 

I don't know about these tech companies. Maybe they've been hiring alumni from the Amtrak IT department.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 8, 2022)

My iPhone notifies me (shows how many on the icon) when I have apps that need updating. I have 4 this morning which I’ll update shortly.
Can you set your Android to notify you when apps have updates?


----------



## Ryan (Jul 8, 2022)

Or just let them update on their own. It just magically happens in the background.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Jul 8, 2022)

MARC Rider said:


> ....I'm juggling luggage and a box of cookies from the Modern Pastry Shop while in a crowded train station....
> 
> ....Fortunately, I also have Lyft installed on my phone....
> 
> I don't know about these tech companies. Maybe they've been hiring alumni from the Amtrak IT department.



I avoid apps, but I do like and use the Lyft one. A friend set it up for me and showed me how to use it.

I wonder if sometimes people in IT departments change things that work perfectly fine just so they can justify their jobs and put something on their resumes. When I was working, the IT people would routinely “upgrade,” “update,”—and the worst of all, “refresh”—things. 

Whatever they were doing always interfered with the rest of us getting our work done. However, there were eight of them doing the work that two people could do easily, so obviously they had to do a lot of “busy work” just to look like all of them were necessary.

After remembering how annoying that was, I now need a cookie (or two). Where is the Modern Pastry Shop?


----------



## Ryan (Jul 8, 2022)

New security vulnerabilities are always being found, which means patching them is a never ending process. A system that is never updated is a danger when connected to a network.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jul 8, 2022)

I've got the Uber and Lyft apps. Rarely use Uber; I do use Lyft and that app has been fine with me. Lyft currently gives me Hilton Honors points (3/$).
I periodically open little used apps just to "check" them especially before a rip. I recently noticed Uber has a different look now than I recall from before.
I re-check the Amtrak app as well as I've had trouble with reservations "disappearing"!. Ok, I carry a paper ticket in my pocket! Easier to pull that out than unlocking my phone and opening the app.
Another reason for opening and checking apps: Making sure I am still logged in! Similiar frustration as that the OP had with his I need to use it now!
(Android/Galaxy S22+ user here)


----------



## jis (Jul 8, 2022)

I use Uber all the time because I get a $15 credit per month from Amex on it which I can use either for ride or food delivery. Why leave money on the table?

I post my Amtrak tickets on the Apple Wallet. That way they appear on the locked screen when they are current. No further logging into Amtrak required.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 8, 2022)

Ryan said:


> New security vulnerabilities are always being found, which means patching them is a never ending process. A system that is never updated is a danger when connected to a network.


An app you download intentionally is doing almost as much spying and data harvesting as the infection updating the app is supposed to defend against.


----------



## joelkfla (Jul 8, 2022)

Ryan said:


> Or just let them update on their own. It just magically happens in the background.


I have auto-update turned on on my Android phone & tablet. Sometimes they get updated, and sometimes I check and find a dozen or so apps needing updating. I suspect it depends on how much time your device is unlocked and idle, and having a Wi-Fi connection.

The latest version of Android also puts apps into "deep sleep" (or something like that) if they're not used for a few weeks, which prevents them auto-updating.


----------



## NorthShore (Jul 9, 2022)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> After remembering how annoying that was, I now need a cookie (or two). Where is the Modern Pastry Shop?



Since you declined cookies, that shop can not be accessed.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 9, 2022)

Devil's Advocate said:


> An app you download intentionally is doing almost as much spying and data harvesting as the infection updating the app is supposed to defend against.


I don't disagree that some (many?) apps behave poorly.

That's a completely different problem than the security issues that stem from not applying updates ever.


----------



## MARC Rider (Jul 9, 2022)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> After remembering how annoying that was, I now need a cookie (or two). Where is the Modern Pastry Shop?


Right on Hanover Street, Boston's North End.









Modern Pastry Shop | Boston's Italian Family Owned Bakery


Nestled in the North End (Little Italy) and Medford. We are one of Boston's favorite Italian bakery. Family owned and operated for over 80 years. Offering Italian, American, and other European desserts for all occasions. From cakes, cannoli, cookies, pastries, and more!




modernpastry.com





They have really good cannolis. This is the first time I've tried them, as usually I patronize Mike's Pastry down the street, but the line out the door was so long at Mike's that we decided to try the competition.

Both places are cash only, by the way.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Jul 9, 2022)

MARC Rider said:


> Right on Hanover Street, Boston's North End.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! It’s been years since I’ve explored Boston. Sounds like it’s time to go back! (And I’ll start at the North End and maybe not get any farther!)

And to stay on the thread topic, maybe I’ll use the app to get a Lyft so I don’t have to walk lugging the cookie boxes (and build up some Hilton points as well).


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac (Jul 14, 2022)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> I wonder if sometimes people in IT departments change things that work perfectly fine just so they can justify their jobs and put something on their resumes. When I was working, the IT people would routinely “upgrade,” “update,”—and the worst of all, “refresh”—things.
> 
> Whatever they were doing always interfered with the rest of us getting our work done. However, there were eight of them doing the work that two people could do easily, so obviously they had to do a lot of “busy work” just to look like all of them were necessary


I wish I could have worked at an IT shop with 8 people doing the work of 2. Most places I worked at were the other way around. 

While there was always that one guy who wanted to rewrite the code to use the latest flavor of the month language or technique, mostly our schedules meant we could only deal with the highest priority updates.


----------

